# Scarborough (Brisbane) Friday Morning 15 Jun



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

If Murphy keeps away from me, I hope to be able to put in at the beach which is fairly close to the Scarborough Hotel (near where they have BBQs and kids playground).

I will probably have a lay in this time, and get off to a late start, Probably on the water about 0545. I have not looked at the tide times yet, but in any case, will probably make no difference to me.

Plan to drag HB's around as much and far as possible.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey mr bear, leave some for me. 

Have to do a small job in the morning, but hope to get out by late morning. Marked a few little spots out wide on the GPS last weekend I want to checkout while there is less boat traffic.

The weather report isn't great 15- 20 kts, if it looks crappy I'll go up Hays inlet instead.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Andy/Paul

Unfortunatly work the morning, but may have an opportunity to fish in the PM. If I go, I will look out for the tell tail signs of a fishing yacker (ute with ladder racks [and the gone fishing sign])

JimH


----------

